# Shell shocked-I'm pregnant



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Am still in complete shock, did a test last night as my period was later than it's ever been and it was positive, the first positive test I've ever seen. It's early days and I'm high risk for an ectopic so a long way to go. Really can't get my head around this and DH is really stressed about it, worried about how it might effect our little ones, then feeling bad because a few years ago this would have seemed like the best news ever! I think I'm also slightly afraid to start letting myself get excited.
Have only told my Mum so far but needed to get this off my chest particularly to people who will understand our concerns about our little ones.
Viva
X


----------



## echappebelle (Sep 26, 2008)

Dear Viva --- congratulations! I can understand the mixed feelings you're having.  It's probably never easy blending children of different parentages. You worry about the perception of equal love and equal treatment, etc.  But you sound so lovely that i know it will work out. I have two teenaged stepsons and when my DD was born, I was worried about the differences in feelings. Now, I have to admit: there were differences in feelings, but that was largely because DSS1 and DSS2 came into my life when they were 10 and 12. They have a Mum.  So they were never really "mine". But I feel affection for them and have a strong sense of duty towards them.  In your case, however, all three of your kids will be "yours" --- you are the only Mummy figure in their lives, and you will have had all of them from birth and/or close to it. (For me, it's whether you've had them from tuck-into-bed age that makes the key bonding difference.)  Good luck. And congratulations!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh my Viva

 to you  

You are going have your hands full with 3 little ones  But in a fab way 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy 

xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you all the best and take of yourself. Don't worry about Charlie and Lola they will be fine they will love having a little one in the house.

Love K


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!

Wow, what a surprise for you both....really hope all goes well...and Charlie and Lola will be fine, how exciting!

Love
OT x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Viva

First of all congratulations!!! 

Secondly I can understand your concerns and your feelings over your unexpected pregnancy and how this may affect YOUR children BUT you are a good Mummy & with the love and support and a sensitive approach to how you tell your children they will be thrilled to be having a new brother or sister.

Thirdly look after yourself, as you have said it is early days and you need this pregnancy to progress safely and happily.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh wow Viva....Congratulations 

You're a great mum and I'm sure everything will work out fine for all of you.

Take care of yourself.

Laine x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh wow how fantastic, congratulations!

Im sure you little ones will be fine and this one will just be the final touch to your beautiful family.  

Much love

Lou xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

wow Viva congratulations hun

as i have unexplained IF i asked how it would effect any adopted children if i were ever to fall pg and the sw i spoke to was very positive about it and said that in most cases it would be fine just the same as having a birth child and falling pg   

good luck hun

pam xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow Viva, congratulations   

I can understand your mixed feelings as there may be sibling rivalry (having 3 sisters I know that for a fact) but it isn't to do with being adopted, as Pam's SW says it would be no different being pg after a birth child.  As everyone says you are a great Mum and I'm sure you will continue to have a great family.  Take care of yourself and have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

love
Cindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Fantastic news...


..although I can understand your apprehension.  I'm not sure I'd be completely pleased either, despite years of trying and longing - after all having one baby is one thing but four kids??

Hope all works out and you find a way to make this a positive time for your whole family.  

Bop


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations - very best of luck!


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind messages, we went to see our GP last night, who told us to enjoy it and not worry! Easier said than done! 
It's starting to sink in now, give us a few more days and we will probably be feeling over the moon! Of course the sore boobs and odd moments of nausea are adding to the reality of it!
The lovely thing though is that I am finding myself even more in love with Charlie and Lola in the last 48 hours and we know we really want to cherish every moment with them before we have a third little one vying for attention.
Hope you are all having good weekends.
Love
Viva
X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh wow viva, how amazing..and yes just a little bit scary i'm sure..
now you are one of those people 'others' are always telling us about..'my friend adopted and then fell preg naturally..maybe that'll happen to you'   
wishing you all the best 

kj x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow Viva!

CONGRATULATIONS! To be honest when I saw your thread title, I assumed I'd clicked into the wrong part of the forums!! That's exciting news, and surprising I guess for you all.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for a safe and stressfree pregnancy!!!

Lots of love from everhopeful & Family xxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Viva,

Congratulations! I hope now you've had time for the news to sink in it seems like the good news it is. Wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy. You'll make a wonderful mother of 3.  

CG xxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Just spotted your post. Congratulations! What a wonderful surprise, and LO will be delighted to have a baby sis or bro.  

Kay xxx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Viva,

Congratulations to you and your dh as I am sure he played some part in it 

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Love

Dawny

xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Happy News Viva

Can understand your feelings re your little ones, but as everyone else says it's being a good mum that has to be the important thing. My DH has an older sister who was adopted...then 1yr later he comes along followed by 2 others!! They are all fine, love each other very much and have great stories of childhood to tell.

Good luck to you and your growing family....
HHH


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW what lovely news.. many congrats Viva... I am sure you will be fine.
Carole xx


----------

